# Sheepshead trip.



## gafshr (Dec 17, 2013)

Awesome sheepshead trip today.  18 fish had the cooler slam full.  Fish averaged 5lbs we had 3 over 7lbs and 1 8 1/2lber we had dnr at the ramp doing a survey he weighed them for us.  We bounced around around from bridges and docks.  Oysters were the bait of choice fidders were hard to come by.  Big fish all day nothing under 16".  Ill never forget this trip seeing smiles on the grandkids face was good but seeing how happy that made grandpa was defiantly priceless epic day.


----------



## flatheadpatrol (Dec 17, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Bowhunter58 (Dec 17, 2013)

Great report. I'm planning on hitting them up Saturday, can't wait


----------



## oops1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Very nice! Out of curiosity.. How do you rig/fish an oyster?


----------



## gafshr (Dec 17, 2013)

Found this pic online.  Use egg sinker based on current and 1/0 octopus circle or something close.


----------



## Fatback1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Fine days work there Capt.............


----------



## ssiredfish (Dec 17, 2013)

Nice work Jamie!!  Make sure you dont leave anything in the back of your truck under that bridge!!!


----------



## gafshr (Dec 17, 2013)

I did have some dirty diapers but guess they passed on them.


----------



## Bream Pole (Dec 17, 2013)

Jamie have you ever fished with barnacles?  Knew a couple who used to fish pier in fla and they would chumby scraping off barnacles and then gather some for bait.  before the day of circle hooks--they just used a short shank bait hook.  I think they just hung the barnacle on the hook through that little opening.  They would always slay them.  I have tried the fresh oysters you can buy in the grocery store, but they had no takers.  Dock I want to fish has plenty of barnacles.


----------



## gafshr (Dec 17, 2013)

I've tried everything i know to try oysters and fiddlers work the best.


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 19, 2013)

Some big ones there. Nice!


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 19, 2013)

Good haul!


----------



## ROAM (Dec 20, 2013)

whew those are some nice ones! Great fun I imagine!


----------



## dawgwatch (Dec 20, 2013)

Question about the oysters,, are you shelling them or can you buy a cup  like the ones in grocery stores already shelled?


----------



## gafshr (Dec 20, 2013)

Store bought oysters don't seem to work.  I get them off of a rake or piling.


----------



## dawgwatch (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok thanks.


----------



## gafshr (Dec 21, 2013)

If i can get out today ill make a video.


----------



## dawgwatch (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for all y'all do for those just trying to learn...


----------



## Bryannecker (Dec 22, 2013)

*Sheeps Head Baits*



gafshr said:


> I've tried everything i know to try oysters and fiddlers work the best.



Clams work well, too.  The muscle makes for a better hook hold.  Oysters are much easier to come by than
clams so may be the very best bait of all.  Bass/redfish will take a fiddler as well.  
Capt. Jimmy
Great Report....Thanks for sharing.


----------

